# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  Nyari Ki Beko dan matsukawabake

## ADI KOI

Salam hangat..

kalau ada om2 yang mau jual Ki Bekko dan Matsukawabake bisa PM saya ya.. Prefer tosai or nisai aja..  :: 
Harga harus reasonable ya..  :: 
087875705054 Adi 
Pin BB by request

Thx

Ady

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

